# Not hating life this winter, I guess??



## Honey Crust (Jan 5, 2020)

Gotta say, this is the first winter I've spent that I didn't end up hating literally every part of everything. I've got decent housing, pretty good job that's afforded me the ability to start a small home studio, and I've been making art like nobody's business. I've got friends here, I'm well fed, and I'm not anxious about damn near anything. Feels good to finally spend some time unmoving, and just focus on my creative endeavors, at least it starts to warm up again and I can scratch that travelin' itch!

How're y'all spending your winter? The shortest days are behind us, whatcha got goin' on until spring??


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm glad to hear you are in a good place, and your anxiety is at a low point, that is so important, I cant even begin to explain it.
We all need to be housed up and recharge for a bit. 

This winter is alright for me....I'm really not happy about not being able to travel, but at the same time I have a great job, a sweet ass van I'm living in, not worried about money, work, housing, transportation....

I dont have any friends here, and its fucking lonely as hell. Really wish I was traveling. Going to slab city and hanging out with people helped alot with that, but also, made me really sad to be alone again.

I feel like I go through the loneliness every winter, though. 

Beat of luck, and get back out there when you feel ready!!!


----------



## brando (Jan 6, 2020)

It's always good to hear when people are doing well. I've been spending my winter floating around south FL. Currently in the keys working in exchange for housing. Loving the weather here, but I'm looking forward to heading west when the time comes.


----------



## Honey Crust (Jan 6, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> I'm glad to hear you are in a good place, and your anxiety is at a low point, that is so important, I cant even begin to explain it.
> We all need to be housed up and recharge for a bit.
> 
> This winter is alright for me....I'm really not happy about not being able to travel, but at the same time I have a great job, a sweet ass van I'm living in, not worried about money, work, housing, transportation....
> ...


That loneliness seeps in when I'm least expecting it, winter's always been that way for me (doesn't help that now all my partners are out of state).
I'm glad to hear that you're also at least physically doin' good, Coy! Hoping I can run into more folks from STP this year, and I'm sure I'll see ya out there eventually~


----------



## MetalBryan (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice positivity! I’m going through such a massive upheaval in life that this spring is going to look very different than the past five.


----------



## Sameer (Jan 11, 2020)

In the desert and the sun. Here in southern Arizona and the imperial valley and even the slabs.... good place to spend the winter.
"All is good when the sun is shining!"


----------



## Bozorg (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi Honeycrust,
Glad your winter in laramie is good. I spent a few years there in the early 2000s. Did outdoor framing on campus one winter, damn that was cold. Used to work at the Buckhorn for awhile too. 

I was wondering if the homeless man/homeless advocate Jeffrey was still around? He had built two mud and reed huts by the river equipped with mattresses. Lots of train kids slept there passing thru , it stayed up for a while. When the cops tore it down, there was lots of articles in the Boomerang about how he was the only homeless resource in town. Got to know him by letting him into the Buck to get warm.
Anyways, lots of good people and good memories in Laramie. Stay warm!
Peace,
Bozorg


----------

